
Cracking the Crypto War - stablemap
https://www.wired.com/story/crypto-war-clear-encryption/
======
mvdwoord
Some insightful comments from Matthew Green on Twitter.

[https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/98922218828795494...](https://twitter.com/matthew_d_green/status/989222188287954945)

